# Illustrator Umriss von Objekt auf Foto anwenden



## holger_buns (26. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Kontur in Form eines Schweifes. Nun möchte ich, dass ich z. B. ein Foto die Umrisse des Schweifes annimmt. Ich habs mit dem Pathfinder nicht hinbekommen. Wer kann mir ne kurze Anleitung geben wie ich es machen kann? 

Eigentlich soll das Foto später in Indesign platziert werden. Gibt es dort auch die Möglichkeit. Ich kenne es in Indesign wenn ich z. B. einen Rahmen erstelle kann ich dann über den Befehl "In die Auswahl einfügen" z. B. ein Foto genau in den Rahmen platzieren. Allerdings ist meine Grafik mit dem Schweif kein Objekt/Rahmen welches ich in Indesign erstellt habe, sondern müsste dieses erst platzieren. Das habe ich dann auch  nicht hinbekommen.

http://www.plastisches.de/test/test_loeschen.ai

Gruss
Holger


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich denke mal das es um Illustrator geht.
Pathfinder kann nur mit Vektorelementen verwendet werden. Um eine Maske in Ilustrator zu erstellen musst du das Bild und die Form markieren und mit der rechten Maustaste Schnittmaske erstellen anklicken.
Unter dem Menüfenster Transparenz kannst Du die Maske noch einstellen. Hier nicht den kleinen Pfeil rechts oben vergessen, da gibts noch mehr.

Um die Form von Illustrator nach Indesign zu bekommen einfach copy und paste. Dann sollte der Pfad auch in ID erhalten bleiben.


----------



## holger_buns (31. August 2015)

Hallo, o.k. danke für die Info. Ich werde es mal probieren...


----------

